

USC Viterbi Startup Garage: $20k for 4% from Kleiner Perkins - michaelrbock
http://vsi2.usc.edu/startupgarage/

======
Aqua_Geek
Wow – the application is almost a verbatim copy of the YC app. Glad to see
other opportunities, though.

